# NASB and Theomatics



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 16, 2009)

Has anyone had a run in with the book _Theomatics_? My father in law says the book proves that the NASB is the perfect translation by the use of mathematics. A quick google gives a bunch of sites hailing or condemning the book, but nothing is jumping out as trustworthy.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 16, 2009)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Has anyone had a run in with the book _Theomatics_? My father in law says the book proves that the NASB is the perfect translation by the use of mathematics. A quick google gives a bunch of sites hailing or condemning the book, but nothing is jumping out as trustworthy.



Well, you can pretty much judge the reliability of the claim by the claim itself. What a stupid statement.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 16, 2009)

Well obviously it is bunk, but I would like to have a reason for saying so for when I talk to my father in law again.

-----Added 1/16/2009 at 10:54:59 EST-----



> In both Theomatics II and The Original CODE in the BIBLE, all of this is discussed extensively. Without elaborating, theomatics does not substantiate what is commonly known of as "pre-millennial dispensationalism." In fact, theomatics totally blows to pieces 90% of everything being taught today about so called, "end time events."



Maybe it isn't so much bunk after all.


----------

